# Fishing Raft for Montana?



## walterwhite

In the process of buying my first raft. I've just relocated to Bozeman, MT and I am looking to purchase a raft for mostly fishing purposes. I've done a decent amount of research so far on rafts. So far I've narrowed it down to the AIRE Super Puma and 130D. The majority of the time I'll just be using the raft with my girlfriend. I haven't floated any rivers in the area yet. For just two people, will I be better off with the Super Puma? I know the flows get fairly low towards the end of summer/ fall so I would like to have the ability to float in low flows and be able to access the small channels and so forth. I appreciate all the help !


----------



## jimr

*Fishing Raft for Montana*

I have the 130D with a sealed floor. Fly Guide off and on past 10years and hit a lot of IV+ whitewater and over nights. My opinion the aire d and dd are one of the best boats out there, stable, smash whitewater, agile, track great, enough room for 2 and a dog for multidays. I run a cooler under captain and drybox in front with two captain boxes. Run the boat from runoff down to scrape flows in fall. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## Fumble

I think you should look at Rocky Mountain Rafts and a drop stitch floor.


----------



## walterwhite

why do you suggest RMR? Someone also mentioned a Sotar Strike. It looks great for fly fishing, just slightly out of budget.


----------



## deltaNINER

Hey WalterWhite - I'm selling my fishing cat / trailer - its served me well for three years here in Wyo / ID / UT - it would kick ass in MT!

14' RMR / Cacthercraft Cat w/ Trailer! - Mountain Buzz Gear Swap


----------



## Flydaho

If you think you may want to do longer fishing trips like the Smith River or North Fork of the Flathead, you will find that the SP may not hold enough gear, even for 2 people. The 130D would be good if you plan on doing these type of trips, which you WILL end up doing. But even at that a 13' raft will feel small once you start loading up 2 people and 4-5 nights worth of gear. If you plan on going backpack-style (minimum gear) a 13' will be just fine. If you go for a 13' raft and an NRS frame, you can always upgrade to a 14' or 15' raft and still use your frame by converting it into a double rail. Remember, the rubber is only part of the cost. Once you start building a frame, buying dry boxes, coolers, tables, etc. it will add up fast. And being able to re-purpose your entire setup to a larger raft may have some appeal if you plan on doing so.

No question Aire builds good rafts and you couldn't ask for a better warranty. If you want to buy one set-up and be done, buy the Aire, and my suggestion would be the 130D based on the two you mentioned in your original post.

RMR makes very good rafts for being made out of PVC, and the fact that they are welded and not glued is plus. They have come a long way since their floor height issues in their early days, and the dropstitch floor option is hands down the way to go since you will be fishing out of it. The geometry isn't as sophisticated as the top tier rafts (Sotar, Maravia, Aire, etc.) but they are bomber, and will take tons of abuse for less than 1/2 the price. They were going for 15% off a few months ago for an end-of-season sale, and you still might be able to find that price if you look around (or call up RMR and ask if they still have any left at that price). The RMR isn't the same as an Aire, but they are trying their hardest to get close that that level of a raft while working with PVC, an inferior material. 

To sum it up, if your budget allows, go with the Aire. And the advantages of the SP do not outweigh the lack of gear capacity, in my opinion. In the end, buy the set-up that will allow you to get out on the water as much as possible, because that's the main point to all of this!


----------



## walterwhite

Thanks for the reply. The RMR 13 with a drop stitch is only 500 less then an AIRE 130D. For me, it seems that there not enough of a price difference to snag the RMR. I will probable go on a few over nighters here and there, but this raft will be mainly used for day fishing trips. My only concern is the 13D being to bulky and not fitting into the the SP could. Thoughts?


----------



## deltaNINER

I'm shamelessly plugging my boat here  But for mostly day trips for two, with the occasional overnight or third party, nothing rows like a cat!


----------



## FlyingDutchman

In my opinion the 130D will work just as good as a super puma. Both boats are 13 feet long. 130D is 6'4" wide, the super puma is 5'8" wide. That's only 8" difference. You'll be able to squeeze into a lot of tight spots with both boats.

The retail price for the super puma is less than the 130D, so that is something to consider. 

I have a green super puma and absolutely love it. But there are times I wish I went with the 130D for some more interior space and elbow room when I run it as a paddle setup with 6 people. But for fishing and running steep technical whitewater the super puma is the bomb. Last summer my wife and I did a self support 8 day Middlefork of the Salmon trip. Everything fit nicely super puma.


----------



## Flydaho

For $500, absolutely go for the Aire, that's a no brainer! I'd go for the Aire even if it was $1000 more. If the 13' RMR dropstitch is still 15% off, that would make it $2600 for the rubber. I'm seeing the 130D for $4200, but maybe you have a better deal somewhere. If the difference is $1600, that may be worth some consideration, but if the RMR is full price, and it's only $500 less than the Aire, then the Aire is the way to go, hands down.

If you are concerned about portability, the SP is only 20 lbs lighter than the 130D. That's not much of a difference for loading/unloading. If you want to make your life much easier, and make it easier to get out on the water, definitely get a trailer. You will find yourself much more willing to hit the river if all you have to do is hitch up the trailer and take off. 

If you are worried about being able to squeeze between rocks on the river, and run lower water... I'm not sure how many instances you will encounter each year where 8-inches (difference in width between SP and 130D) will be the difference between life or death. In low water scenarios, the 130D should float higher in the water for a given payload.

I don't want to make up the decision for you, and my intention isn't to push you one way or the other. I'm just sharing my experiences. I've been in a SP and it is a fishing machine on day-trips! I once heard a good piece of advice regarding buying a car: go to a rental company and rent, for several days, the car you want to buy. If you still like it just as much after several days of normal use, then buy it. It's a cheap way to test the vehicle before you drop 20k on it. See if anywhere in Bozeman rents SP's, or see if there are any Buzzards here that would be willing to take you out on their SP (The people on this forum are great, just put up a post asking if anyone will take you out on their SP. People are usually happy to showcase their rigs and tell you exactly what they like about them)!


----------



## Flydaho

Just a heads up, if you can live with a 14' raft, Backcountry dot com has the SDP for 20% off right now ($3079).


----------



## walterwhite

By the sounds of it. It won't hurt to have the extra room. Being able to float in shallower water is a plus as well. I see that AIRE came out with a DD 136, would this newer design be any better for a fishing raft then the 130D we have been discussing?


----------



## idaho_h2o

That 136DD looks sweet for a small boat that can carry some weight if you don't mind the extra width. Are you set on getting an Aire? For a fishing boat if you are hoping for drift boat like performance you will want the SFP. By the time you add that and a couple of thwarts for the option of paddling with friends you are in range of a Maravia. I have owned a couple of each and currently have a Spider, Diablo and a 183R so not biased but for a small, high performance boat I would recommend a Maravia. The Super Puma with SFP will be similar performance wise but the real beauty of the Maravia floor is how tunable they are. Cascade currently has last year models of both the Diablo and Spider for 25% off. When you are comparing prices remember 2 thwarts are included and the additional cost of the SFP on the Aire. Like others have said you can't beat the Aire warranty however Maravia tubes are about the toughest out there. 

Other things to consider would be cooler and dry box size and number of bays you need. The Spider and Super Puma are really limited on what size boxes you can fit due to narrow width. Also limited to a 3 bay frame. I have loved my Spider but got the Diablo this year for the ability to run a 4 bay frame with more storage. I now have almost double the cooler and dry box space with only a foot more boat length and ~6" more width. Worth the trade off for me. One more thing to be aware of on an Aire raft is the depth from frame to floor, they tend to have less than other boats so you need to watch the height of boxes and cooler. 

In the end, they will all work for what you want and you will love whatever you go with so don't stress too much.


----------



## walterwhite

Thanks for the feedback. I've found a place where i can get the Super Puma for 2,500 new. For that price, it's pretty tempting..


Anyone have thoughts on the SOTAR Strike? The strike looks like the perfect fishing raft, but my only concern is it not being that versatile.


----------



## Flydaho

The SOTAR Strike is a great fishing boat, like their website says, they were designed specifically for that purpose. Their tubes are a bit smaller (19" diminished to 14") vs the traditional 20" for a 13'6"+ boat, and they don't have as much kick in the bow and stern (they are more flat). This will make for a wetter ride if you take it on white-water, and there will be some other performance, or "feel", differences when rowing compared to traditional geometries. If 95% of your trips will be day-trips, you couldn't get a better fishing boat. For the 5% of the time you are gear hauling, you may wish you had gone with the Maravia or Aire 130D, but are you really going to buy a raft based on 5% of your trips? That's up to you, and how you intend on using it. But its a SOTAR, so you will be the envy of many people on the river, just like you would in a Maravia. Like Idaho_h20 says, the Maravia Diablo, at 25% off, should be a top contender. Maravia makes incredible rafts, and one day when I finally upgrade, it will be to a Willawa 1.5. If you are in Boise, it would be worth a trip to their storefront/factory. Their customer service is top notch and they are genuinely nice people that will do whatever they can to help you out.

One more thing to consider for your fishing set-up, whichever raft you choose; you will want an anchor system. It will change your life since you, I'm assuming, will be doing most of the rowing and not your girlfriend. The ability to stop the boat and lay down a few flies in pocketwater without having to beach the boat, get out, walk upstream, etc. will be worth the few hundred dollars. When you own the boat, you automatically become the guide for everyone else. The anchor will give you a bit more freedom and more time to fish.


----------



## elkhaven

I think a 136 DD would be a much better boat than the strike. The strike is really flat, flatter than the wire frame makes it look. You will not, absolutely will not find yourself wishing you wanted a narrower boat here in SW MT. Nothing is narrow, you'll be able to fit your boat anywhere you want. I fish out of a 15' long 7.5' wide boat and it rarely limits me. Bigger boats float higher and that's what you want. You want less drag for less effort and less draft to fit in those skinny (shallow, more so than narrow) side channels. I started off ordering a modified strike (factory design is only 2 chambers + floor = not a good idea IMHO) but ended up getting an SL. the Aire DD and a Sotar SL are VERY similar designs. Strikes are narrow, not as narrow as an equivalent Puma but still to narrow for my tastes.

If ordering a new Aire, I would get the sealed floor, floats higher, less time at the ramp draining, less weight to row around. It wouldn't be a deal breaker for me on a steep discount. My opinion: First choice 136 DD (I really like that boat!), Second 130 D, 3rd SDP, 4th super puma. Strike's are OK, great in the wind but their expensive and their warranty is questionable - Aire's is unbeatable. As a confirmed sotard, I'd still go DD if I were buying a boat that size. I hope they come out with a mid 14' DD - that would be a badass all around rig.


----------



## elkhaven

As said above - the diablo would be a great boat too. I've had some problems with maravia years ago so I tend to over look them but I do think they make great boats, I just have a sour aftertaste like feeling. Many other folks do not and swear by them. Diablo and the DD are also similar diminishing tube boats. The diable being slightly longer and slightly narrower.


----------



## walterwhite

136 DD looks pretty awesome. Any interior room would be a plus. I've already looked at an NRS fishing frame. I currently have an YETI 65. Might use the cooler as a front seat, haven't decided yet.


----------



## walterwhite

I'm not sure if I can get a discount on the 136DD, however I can get the 130D for 3,500. Not sure if the 136DD is worth the extra $850.00 dollars..?


----------



## elkhaven

To me, the extra capacity is priceless. I'm not saying that so you can carry more weight, it's so you can carry the same weight higher in the water. Less draft has two benefits. First and most obviously you can float in shallower water. Second and more importantly, you have less drag and therefore back rowing is easier. Rowing fishermen is very different than rowing for whitewater. You are constantly slowing down, constantly rowing. Every way you can make that easier is key. A side benefit to the puma designs is they have more rocker than a standard round boat. the DD and the Diablo have diminishing tubes on the ends but standard straight sections, kind of a hybrid between a rockered boat and the regular round boat. Sotar SL's have the most rocker followed closely by the strike FWIW.

As far as seating goes there are many options. It is becoming increasing popular to rig floors, casting braces and such into rafts. I can see some benefits but to me they are outweighed by the negatives (I find them costly, line tangling night mares, even with a stripping basket). There is plenty of discussion on this elsewhere in the buzz collective but in short I like sitting on a high seat with my feet able to touch the front of the boat. It's a stable and very quick position to be in. To do that you will need some sort of raised front seat. Not sitting on a cooler, it's to low. It'll work for the short time but you'll end up standing, then wishing you had floors and braces. So start with some type of raised seat. You can always go the floor/brace route down the road if you find you like them.


----------



## elkhaven

walterwhite said:


> I wish I could find some pictures of An Aire 130D with a fishing frame on it.


I think you meant to post this hear... but at any rate, here's one:


----------



## tbaxter

*I have an Outcast PAC 1400*

This is basically a Aire SD Puma with a NRS fishing frame from Aire. It comes with Carlisle oars so it a pretty complete system to start with. I have upgraded mine over the last 2 years but it was ready to go from the start. Great for 2 people and some gear.


----------



## walterwhite

I really appreciate all the feedback. Has anyone rowed a 13 RMR and a Trib 13? Both rafts look great as a starter raft.


----------



## deltaNINER

walterwhite said:


> 136 DD looks pretty awesome. Any interior room would be a plus. I've already looked at an NRS fishing frame. I currently have an YETI 65. Might use the cooler as a front seat, haven't decided yet.


Yo WW - I'm judging by your lack of response that you have written off a cat as an option for your two man fishing boat. Let me throw in a plug here for a cat.... a good fishing raft / cat is ALL about the frame. Different rubber will make a difference obviously, but the frame is KEY to functionality on the water. 

Like Flydaho mentioned - you'll be on and off the anchor ALL day. Have you rowed / considered a drift boat? Their anchor system is located right under the rower ... very effective / fast / convenient. Also, the anchors drop bite and hold very well. When looking at raft fishing frames... a convenient anchor system is crucial. 

Rod storage - Can't emphasize this enough - can you row and transpo three rigged rods down the river? Can you access them quickly? Chuck streamers on the move then swap quickly to a dry setup for pods of risers? Drift boats have A+ rod storage capability... and well protected storage at that. When looking at frames rod storage is also crucial.

Finally.... to me.. . the MOST important part of ANY fishing frame is the lean bar. Is it STURDY? Is it effective? Is it positioned as far forward as possible on the boat? Does it have storage / stripping basket? Does it hinder ingress / egress from the boat? Fishing a 9' 6Wt rod rigged with a hopper/copper/dropper and an indicator is challenging enough... standing up ... with a lean bar... it would be a MESS from a seated position. Rower ... LOOK OUT! And on that note, how much room is there between the rower and the fisher? If you've got ladies ... (or men hahah) swinging sharp hooks around at high speed... a little extra room between the guide and angler is always welcome.

SO with all that said.. three years ago when I went shopping for a "fishing raft" I decided to go with a frame first, then picked the rubber. Ken at Catchercraft Boats custom builds frames designed for angling. Lean bars, anchor mounts, and rod storage are all priorities. I decided to go with a cataraft because its cheaper / lighter / more fun to row... and more flexible because the frame is modular. It makes an AWESOME fishing platform for two. And since its modular... it makes for a great overnight boat / and stripped down is capable of tackling hi water white water!

So ... frames... if you're planning on fishing from your raft... take some serious time to think about functionality as an angler before you pull the trigger on an off the shelf NRS "fishing" frame. Also, I'd recommend hopping in some drift boats to check out what the guides you'll be floating by are working with. Drifties sure fish nice! If you want to be snapping photogs of your 20" brownies while they float by and their clients are drooling... anchor mount, lean bar, and rod storage should be high priorities. 

A proper fish frame for a raft is $$$! I will once again throw it out there that I have a boat for sale that seriously meets your criteria. True its not round... but its a raft... and its got a fishing frame... for two people... day trips / overnights... on a brand new trailer... and for a FRACTION of the cost of ALL these items new.

Finally... and I hope you'll appreciate this... it was designed around a yeti 65 / 120. Literally those two sizes will drop right into the cooler bay. AND... that cooler is NOT under a seat!!! The cooler is one of the highlights of the boat and you're in and out of it all day!! Who wants to stand up every time you need a bevy!

So yes I do have a boat for sale... that I think you would love - but really I'm just trying to be helpful. I was asking the same questions you were three years ago. Older, wiser, 7k and a LOT of awesome fishing later, I can tell you that looking pro show as an angler pits you against all your local fishing guides. If you want to slay with the best, put a priority on the frame. And when your ready to save a ton of money, and be fishing April pre-runoff... crackin freshies from yer yeti - holla!


----------



## Kilroy

I get the feeling he wants to sell you his raft, but I could be wrong. 

Sent from my SM-G900P using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## walterwhite

Already taking to Montana raft frames. Just got a big bonus from work so l've narrowed my choice down to a 130d and a sotar strike.


----------



## elkhaven

I assume you know Sotar has a sale sheet... they have a sweet white and gray 13'6" strike on their now. The main issue I have with strikes is they are designed with only 2 main chambers - I don't like it. You can add baffles for $125 if I recall and I'd add at least one more. Just food for thought.


----------



## walterwhite

I'm going to add one additional chamber. The white strike has been on their site for at least 6 months, im surprised no one has bought it yet.


----------



## [email protected]

Very well put DeltaNINER. I have a drift boat, two rafts and a cat and have fished out of all of them for years. Thirty from the drift boat (dory) alone. My order of preference is always dory-cat-raft if catching fish is the priority.


----------



## walterwhite

I checked out neff's and Montana frame works . They are about the same in price and appear to be fairly identical. Has anyone seen both up close? Any pros or cons about either frames?


----------



## Sembob

I've seen Neff's. It's top notch. He is a great guy as well. He seems to be really in tune with the niche you are shopping. 


Jim


----------



## mttodd

I would suggest Neff's. He has a sweet fishing frame dialed in specifically for the strike. That boat is pretty popular in the bitterroot where he lives.


----------



## elkhaven

+3 on Neff. I've been on the river with the strike on his website and it's well thought out and well executed. Great frame from a great guy. We had a trailer blow out after our MF this fall and he drove over late night to weld it up on the spot. Granted his wife was on the trip with us but he certainly didn't need to drag his welder all the way to corn creek. It's a great example of river folks coming together when there's a need.


----------



## elkhaven

deltaNINER said:


> ... Finally.... to me.. . the MOST important part of ANY fishing frame is the lean bar. Is it STURDY? Is it effective? Is it positioned as far forward as possible on the boat? Does it have storage / stripping basket? Does it hinder ingress / egress from the boat? Fishing a 9' 6Wt rod rigged with a hopper/copper/dropper and an indicator is challenging enough... standing up ... with a lean bar... it would be a MESS from a seated position. Rower ... LOOK OUT! And on that note, how much room is there between the rower and the fisher? If you've got ladies ... (or men hahah) swinging sharp hooks around at high speed... a little extra room between the guide and angler is always welcome. ...


I think deltaNINER had a lot of good points but I wanted to address the sitting vs standing concept... Lots of people prefer standing over sitting, but sitting is a very viable option and out of properly rigged raft it can actually be more effective than standing. Below is a pic of my rig, I looked for one with fishermen but found this one quickly and I think it'll illustrate the point fairly well. My fishing seat is HIGH, when you're in it you are higher than when standing on the floor by a couple inches. The real advantage though is that you can rest your feet on the tubes, this allows you to spin either direction quickly while remaining very stable. I'm not picking on lean bars/casting braces or the like but there are other options, ones that are cheaper, simpler and less tangle prone. FWIW, I can't stand stripping baskets, I honestly don't see how anyone can find them usefull for anything other than holding fly boxes and empty beer cans. If you're a right handed caster fishing the left bank it takes a lot of work to get line into a basket that's under your right elbow... 

Any ways, I just thought an illustration of these comments and others I made down thread would be helpfull to some.

Here's the closest I could find with folks up front... Keep in mind they are little people but it doesn't take much to envision an adult up front with their feet on the casting brace. 








Oh and couldn't agree more on the anchor - absolutely indespensible for fishing...


----------



## walterwhite

Anyone got a close up picture of Neffs frames?


----------



## Mike N

2 cents from a guy who was in your position a year ago. I'm primarily a fly fishing guy who got into rafting because its (theoretically) cheaper than buying and hauling a drift boat around the west. I live in CO, but have fished my RMR raft pretty extensively in MT, WY, and ID last summer. Big rivers that were kind of intimidating at first (which I think is probably healthy). 

Like others have said, get an anchor if you want to fish yourself. Every damn time I go out, I curse myself for being to cheap to buy an anchor last year. This is the main improvement I'm looking to make this season. Oh - and lighter oars. Worth every penny. 

A high angler seat is really all you need. My cooler sits about 6 inches above the tubes and that's plenty high for the angler to see his/her fly and spot rising fish. I'd avoid an angler thigh bar for another reason that I don't think has been mentioned - and this is especially true if you don't have an anchor. There are going to be lots of times when you're going to want/need the angler to hop out onto a bank or sandbar quickly and drag the boat by the bow up out of the current. Thigh bars prevent that. If the angler has to clamber out from the middle, that's gonna get in the way of your oar work on a 13 foot raft. When the snake is running 13000cfs, getting out on the sides isn't an easy or safe option anyway. Worst of all, you risk drifting over that pod of rising fish in the process! 

Finally, and most importantly, make sure you have plenty of secure beer can storage options on board  I can't tell you how many of my beers, and my buddy's beers I spilled clambering in and out of the boat in clunky wading boots before I installed some can holders!


----------



## walterwhite

Has anyone seen the Westslope Edition raft from Montana Raft Frames? It appears to be a modified Sotar SL. Has anyone ordered a custom strike, if so, what modification did you make?


westslope edition package — Montana Raft Frames


----------



## walterwhite

Anyone with the West slope edition ?


----------



## Osseous

Curve ball for ya- Maravia just introduced a "Wider Spider"......

Sent from my SM-G935V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## walterwhite

Where do you see that listed? I don't see it on their website.


----------



## Osseous

I received their new catalog last week.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## Osseous

Here's a pic from the catalog- 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## walterwhite

Interesting, I've been eyeing a Sotat SL that going for 5k right now.


----------



## Osseous

Only downside is the i-beam floor for a fishing boat- otherwise, Sotar makes a great boat.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## walterwhite

Is there a DS floor for the wide spider? I wish you could add a DS on Sotars.


----------



## Osseous

All Maravias are drop stitch. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## billn

*14' Hyside for sale in Bozeman*

Not sure if you read my private message Walter, so I'll post it here. I'm selling my 14' Hyside with full fishing frame - NRS components, I made the deck boards, good anchor system, oars plus a spare, oarsman sits on included dry box which is not pictured, decent trailer with tilt function. Everything totally maintained and in good solid working condition, no leaks, good baffles, lace in floor, turn key 3 person fishing machine - or whatever you want it to be. Got the original thwarts too. I'll be formally putting it up for sale soon, but offering it now for $4,000.


----------



## elkhaven

walterwhite said:


> Is there a DS floor for the wide spider? I wish you could add a DS on Sotars.


Sotars floors are very hard. The only drawback is the uneven surface but you really don't notice it and if you're going to put floors in it that won't matter. 

Either route you'll be happy with.


----------



## Cascade River Gear

Hello Walter White, sorry we are late to the conversation here!! Yes, all Maravia's come with the drop stitch floor which makes a perfect platform for fishing without adding the extra weight or expense of a floor. The wider spider is now my new dreamboat! We widened it to accommodate a larger cooler and box without taking away from the R2 machine it can be if that's what you like. Please let me know if you have any questions, I am happy to help. I have added the link to the Spider, it is not titled "Wider" on the web site however the specs are accurate for our new model. Happy Boating! 

Maravia Spider Self Bailing Floor | Cascade River Gear 

Renee



walterwhite said:


> Is there a DS floor for the wide spider? I wish you could add a DS on Sotars.


----------



## walterwhite

I appreciate all the feedback! We just put down our deposit for 13'6 SL Sotar! Really hope its ready by June.


----------



## elkhaven

Congrats! How did you set up? Colors? Rub guards, extra D rings?


----------



## walterwhite

went from a RMR->AIRE - > Sotar

I opted for the West Slope Edition specs that Montana Raft Frames sells. It's mostly My girlfriend and I doing trips together so we went with 13'6
It's 36 inches wide
20-15 Diminished tubes
10 - D rings
The Westslope editon comes with full liquid lex wrap but we decided to do 3/4 wrap.

"Our Westslope Edition Package is the perfect combination of two of the best products in the rafting industry. A custom tailored 13'6" Sotar SL complete with a full wraparound Liquid Lex chafe strip on top, four air chambers in the boat and one in the welded I-beam self bailing floor. Top it off with a Premier Montana Raft Frame which includes a raised front seat bar, cooler bar, foot bar, front and rear dry box bars, rear cross bar, stern section with internal anchor system, anchor rope, side rails, 8" oar towers and oar locks, two swivel Tempress seats, a lo back rowing seat. Powder coat finish.

We went with a grey color and orange ascents. Identical to the link below.

https://sotar.com/collections/hotsheet-rafts/products/sotar-custom-sl-14-liquid-raft-11785

http://www.montanaraftframes.com/package/


----------



## elkhaven

Think about having them add a second D ring to the bow (under the primary one)... It's actually a better angle for the winch plus you can connect to both D rings if you have to pull hard on it...

A couple others mentioned in the trailer thread about the "Y" strap (or other names for it). When your loading in a steep spot or with a lot of weight it's worth rigging up a strap like that. It pulls the boat up from the oar towers and the strap lifts the bow up over the roller... It's not always important on day trips but can be a real help at times, especially if your trailer is tall.


----------



## jimr

Congrats. I have been Curious on the weight of their frames. Doesn't say what it weighs but they claim it's the "lightest most agile setup on the market" boat alone is 25lbs heavier than an aire🤔. pipe looks to be same diameter as nrs with a powder coat?


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## Osseous

Sweet!!!

Sent from my SM-G935V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## elkhaven

jimr said:


> Congrats. I have been Curious on the weight of their frames. Doesn't say what it weighs but they claim it's the "lightest most agile setup on the market" boat alone is 25lbs heavier than an aire&#55358;&#56596;. pipe looks to be same diameter as nrs with a powder coat?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


Yeah, they may need to adjust their advertising now that aire lost a bunch of weight. It used to be the opposite, Aire's weighed 25 lbs more.

I'm pretty sure the frame is 1 1/4" as well, but has fewer fittings and more welding. I'd bet it's a lot lighter than you could put together using fittings.


----------



## walterwhite

Sotar 13 103LB
AIRE 13 103LB
However, they are made out of different material.
Mine technically 6 inches longer and has the Luquid Lex another 6-10 pounds added.

I believe this set up will certainly be more versatile then the Strike.


----------



## walterwhite

I will certainly look into the added D- rings. Thanks!


----------



## walterwhite

About to place an order for Sawyer shoal square top oars as well!


----------



## jimr

walterwhite said:


> Sotar 13 103LB
> AIRE 13 103LB
> However, they are made out of different material.
> Mine technically 6 inches longer and has the Luquid Lex another 6-10 pounds added.
> 
> I believe this set up will certainly be more versatile then the Strike.



Ah yes link was to the 14'. Def more Versatile than the strike! Nice 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------

